# CarolinaHundeSport.com in North Carolina offers Schutzhund dog training



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

CarolinaHundeSport.com in North Carolina offers Schutzhund dog training at its best.We have German Shepherds,Mals,Rotties,Dobbies,etc training with us.We have all levels from puppies and new handlers to national and international competitors.At this time we have multiple helpers and we work as a team to get the most from everyone's dog.No drama,just having fun and training dogs.Visit our site and us. Jay Martin


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Jack, when I hit your link to the club it doesn't work.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

That's strange and thanks for pointing out.It want let me edit so click the link to carolina hundesport in my links below.It works or cut and paste I guess.I will try to re link again here though. Thanks, Jack 

http://carolinahundesport.com


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Ignore other post,I was try  to edit the link on this page and it doubled up.Sorry.However, The links in my 3rd post are functioning.Jay


----------

